# ZR Race 7.0 26" Radumfang - Fahrradcomputer



## dinderedenn (18. September 2012)

üpppüp


----------



## Furwasher (18. September 2012)

2133 laut Beschreibung. Hab den gleichen Tacho und das gleiche Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biking_Steini (19. September 2012)

Moin,

mach es folgendermaßen:

- mit Lackstift nen Punkt auf den Reifen machen
- das Rad eine Umdrehung abrollen (am besten auf Fliesen)
- Abstand der beiden Punkte messen ... fertig    

Viel Erfolg ....

Dirk


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (19. September 2012)

Versuchs mal damit.

http://www.mountainbike-page.de/technik/radumfang.html


----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. September 2012)

Die Seite von Biker-04-1986 hätten wir dir auch empfohlen. Nobby Nic 26x2,25" und Mavic Crossride: 2120mm laut Tabelle...


----------



## Furwasher (19. September 2012)

sry für die wohl falsche info. ich hab lediglich die ETRTO-Nr auf dem Reifen (57-559) in der tabelle der tacho-bedienungsanleitung nachgeschlagen...

 @ _Radon-Bikes_: Aber das 2012 Race 7.0 hat doch keine Mavic Crossride-Felgen sondern ALEX ZX24?! Oder sind die mit Crossride baugleich?


----------



## Toolkid (20. September 2012)

Furwasher schrieb:


> sry für die wohl falsche info. ich hab lediglich die ETRTO-Nr auf dem Reifen (57-559) in der tabelle der tacho-bedienungsanleitung nachgeschlagen...


Was ist an deinem Wert falsch? Der weicht nicht mal 1% ab (weniger als 200m Unterschied bei einer Strecke von 30km). Da machen Luftdruck, Systemgewicht, Fahrweise, Zustand der Strecke (schlammig vs trocken) deutlich mehr aus.


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (20. September 2012)

Die Alex sind in der Liste auch drin.... 2085 mm. es ist aber wie schon gesagt wurde uninteressant ob du nun 2085, 2100 oder 20133 eintippst, das ist so verschwindend gering...


----------

